# MacBook Pro Zusammenstellung



## codevoid (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich werde mir demnächst ein MacBook Pro zulegen, jedoch weiß ich nicht welche Zusammenstellung sinnvoll ist.
Hauptgrund dafür ist die Benutzung von Xcode, jedoch soll es auch fürs surfen, oder arbeiten jeglicher Art genutzt werden.
Wäre auch vorteilhaft, wenn ich es für Bildbearbeitung nutzen könnte.

Das einzige was wirklich feststeht ist, dass es neu sein soll 15" und mit Retina Display. 
Außerdem habe ich an den 2,3 GHz Prozessor gedacht, 16GB Ram und die 512GB SSD.
Jedoch überlege ich gerade, ob ich nur die 256GB SSD nehmen soll, und stattdessen den 2,6 GHz Prozessor.

Wäre das so sinnvoll, bzw. was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

PS. Das MacBook soll lange in Benutzung sein. Ich möchte also, dass die Leistung recht lange ausreicht.


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

Zu den CPUs schaust du dir am besten auf ark.intel.com die Daten an bzw. nutzt die Vergleichen Funktion.

Bei mobile CPUs sagt i3, i5 und i7 meist sehr wenig aus. Eigentlich brauchst du nur auf die Zahl der Kerne SMT und den Takt (hier auch den Turbo auf allen Kernen!)schauen

Zur SSD: Schau wieviel deine Programme brauchen und rechne nochmal 50-100% Puffer drauf. Daten etc. würde ich so oder so per externe Fesplatte regeln


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Januar 2014)

Für das was du machst ist deine Zusammenstellung für ein MBP etwas too much. Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir nach einem 13" MBA umschauen. Mit 250GB SSD, i7 und 8Gb Ram sollte das für dich locker reichen, dabei aber günstiger und leichter.


----------



## codevoid (18. Januar 2014)

MacBook Air ist mir zu klein.
also das 15" Retina muss schon drin sein.
Die Frage ist nur, was da jetzt rein muss 

Die 16GB habe ich mir als Puffer gedacht.
Und kann ja nicht schaden für die Bildbearbeitung, aber genau deswegen habe ich ja gefragt


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

Beim Macbookt Air kann man sich imho den i7 sparen: ARK | Compare Intel® Products


----------



## codevoid (18. Januar 2014)

Was mich auch interessiert ist, was man für seine Leistung bekommt.
Zwar schreibt Apple P/L nicht sonderlich groß.
Jedoch kann es ja sein, dass man sagen kann für 100€ kann man schon gut auf 2,3 GHz aufrüsten.
Aber nochmal 200€ oben drauf für 2,6 GHz lohnt nicht.

Ich habe mir auf ark.intel.com jetzt mal die 3 Prozessoren angeschaut, bin jedoch genau so schlau wie zuvor 
Kann mir jemand von euch da helfen?
http://ark.intel.com/compare/76088,76086,76087


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

Nimm den 2.3, der 2.6 hat außer 300MHz, denn 300MHz mehr Turbo und den 100MHz höheren Grafiktakt nichts zu bieten.

Und da Intel für 2.0 und 2.3 die gleichen Preise angibt solltest du das natürlich nutzen und den 2.3GHz nehmen


----------



## codevoid (18. Januar 2014)

Bei Apple kostet der 2.3 aber 100€ mehr 

Oder könnte ich das vielleicht als Verhandlungsgrundlage nutzen, um noch den Preis etwas runterdrücken zu können?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Januar 2014)

Für deine Anwendung reicht der kleinste i7. 8GB ram reichen auch bei Bildbearbeitung.

Wenn du 15" brauchst ist das MBP schon ok. SSD so groß wie DU sie brauchst, das können wir dir nicht sagen


----------



## codevoid (18. Januar 2014)

Ich will aber auch, dass der schön schnell ist, und was noch wichtiger ist lange schnell bleibt 
Aber danke für den Tipp!
Ich hoffe, hier kommen noch mehr Meinungen, damit ich mir noch ein besseres Bild darüber machen kann.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Januar 2014)

Das hat weder was mit dem Ram noch großartig was mit der CPU zu tun, sonder mit der Festplatte (SSD) und ich kann dir garantieren, selbst der kleinste Mac Mini mit HDD ist schon super schnell. Apple halt


----------



## codevoid (18. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte noch nie einen Mac, daher kann ich das nicht einschätzen 

Und 2 GHz klingt so wenig  das ist weniger als die Hälfte von meinem PC 
Ist aber wahrscheinlich nur Kopfsache.

Ist das MacBook schneller, wenn eine größere SSD verbaut ist?
Bzw. ich dachte immer, der CPU ist dafür auch wichtig, zum mindest um Programme zu starten


----------



## R@ven (18. Januar 2014)

Die paar Mhz mehr CPU-Takt merkt man im Alltag nicht. Setz lieber auf ne größere SSD und mehr Speicher, vor allem muss man bedenken das sich der Ram später nicht mehr erweitern lässt weil der fest eingelötet wird.


----------



## codevoid (18. Januar 2014)

Okay, merkt man den Unterschied zwischen den SSDs?
Bis jetzt habe ich eine SSD nur zum booten genutzt.

Was den Speicher angeht, bin ich mir unsicher... Also Vordergründig soll es nur zum Surfen und arbeiten genutzt werden mit Xcode und dem applischen Word.
Vielleicht ab und an, wenn ich unterwegs bin, auch mal für das ein oder andere Game. Und halt Bildbearbeitung, aber das werde ich so gut wie gar nicht machen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Januar 2014)

Da reichen 8Gb wie gesagt aus, wenn das Geld da ist, kannst du ruhig zu 16 greifen. Zwischen den SSDs spürt man keinen Unterschied


----------



## R@ven (18. Januar 2014)

Außer dem Speicherplatz sollten die Geschwindigkeiten bei den SSDs ziemlich identisch sein ca. 700 MB/s lesen/schreiben, evtl. sind die größeren Modelle minimal schneller. Da merk man aber ebenfalls keinen unterschied im Alltag.

Bedenke auch das des kleinere Modell keine extra Grafikkarte hat und nur die in der CPU integrierte benutzt, wenn man jetzt aber nicht unbedingt viele Games spielen will oder Anwendungen hat die durch das Nvidia CUDA beschleunigt werden sollte dies kein Problem sein.


----------



## codevoid (18. Januar 2014)

Also ich hätte keine Problem damit das Geld für die 16GB zu bezahlen, aber wenn ich damit nur Geld verbrennen würde, fände ich das wiederum nicht so gut 

Was meinst du mit dem kleineren Modell?
Meinst du damit das 13" Modell? Das kommt eh nicht in Frage


----------



## R@ven (18. Januar 2014)

Ne meine die Version die bei 2000€ im Apple Store startet


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2014)

R@ven schrieb:


> Setz lieber auf ne größere SSD und mehr Speicher, vor allem muss man bedenken das sich der Ram später nicht mehr erweitern lässt weil der fest eingelötet wird.



Auch die SSD lässt sich praktisch nicht erweitern.
(Keine normalen SATA-Anschlüsse/Bauform)

Der Preisunterschied ist halt wirklich heftig.
Basiskonfiguration:
2 GHz i7 mit 8GB RAM und 256GB SSD -> 2000€
Upgrade:
2,3 GHz i7 mit 16GB RAM und 512 GB SSD -> 2500€

Da ist die optionale GT750m ja fast schon ein Schnäppchen mit + 100€


----------



## codevoid (18. Januar 2014)

Jo, tatsächlich  Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen 
Dann wird man zu der 512GB SSD gezwungen, wenn man die haben will, oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen? 

@Abductee
Ja, habe ich mir schon gedacht ...
Allerdings muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob ich für alles eine SSD brauche, bzw. was noch wichtiger ist,
brauch ich überhaupt mehr als 256GB?
Mach ich mir mal Gedanken drüber ...


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Januar 2014)

Also im Ernst,ich würde reinpacken was das derzeitige Budget zulässt.
Apple ist nicht grad günstig was das Nachrüsten von Komponenten angeht.
Heute noch im Apple Store mal angefragt,was das den kosten würde meinen alten iMac mal gründlich innen zu reinigen,die sind schon wild geworden,das kein Mac Os drauf lief und dann haben sie mir die Reinigung für lauschige 179€ angeboten.
Fazit für Dich...nimm mit was fürs Geld kriegst und für mich ........ ich werd den wohl selber aufmachen.Falls ein Bilderthread erwünscht ist,PN an mich


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Apple ist nicht grad günstig was das Nachrüsten von Komponenten ist.


Da kann man praktisch gesehen nichts nachrüsten.
SSD hat eine eigene Bauform, Akku eingeklebt, RAM ist aufgelötet, CPU und GPU ebenfalls.
Einzig den WLAN-Adapter scheint man wohl gegen ein AC-Modell tauschen zu können.


----------



## mazzilla (19. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch ein Macbook Pro 13 Zoll zugelegt.

Display: 33,78cm/ 13,3" Hochglanz Retina Display (2560x1600 Pixel)
Prozessor: 2,4 GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i5 Prozessor
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3 SDRAM, 1600 MHz
Festplatte: 128GB SSD
Grafik: Intel HD 4000

Damit mache ich: Office, Bildbearbeitung, Coden, Surfen, Videos und co.

Und für Bildbearbeitung brauchst du echt keine 16GB  Solltest du irgend welche großen Videoprojekte vorhaben evtl. schon 
Und die 512 GB HDD sind echt unnötig, nimm die Hälfte und speicher die anderen Dinge auf deiner Externen. Dank USB 3.0 ist das kein Problem dort schnell zugreifen zu können


----------



## hodenbussard (19. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da kann man praktisch gesehen nichts nachrüsten.
> SSD hat eine eigene Bauform, Akku eingeklebt, RAM ist aufgelötet, CPU und GPU ebenfalls.
> Einzig den WLAN-Adapter scheint man wohl gegen ein AC-Modell tauschen zu können.



Speicher aufgelötet ?
Festplatten mit anderer Bauform
Die CPU ist verlötet

Okeeeeeee .........


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Speicher aufgelötet ?
> Festplatten mit anderen Anschluß ??



15" Mac Pro Retina ist von der Aufrüstung vergleichbar mit einem Air.
MacBook Pro 15" Retina Display Late 2013 Teardown - iFixit


----------



## ich111 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich sag nur Retina. Wenn du da Chips rauslötest und neue rein, dann überweise ich dir ein paar €


----------



## hodenbussard (19. Januar 2014)

Na gut,da sind sie dann echt noch serviceunfreundlicher geworden


----------



## codevoid (19. Januar 2014)

Ich werde mir dann vermutlich das mit 2.3GHz, 16GB Ram und 512GB SSD holen, damit ich die GT 750M mit drin habe ...
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Verkäufern wie Electronic King Inc auf ebay gemacht?
Die verkaufen in Europa die US-Modelle, demnach stark unter den europäischen Preisen.

Würde also statt 2600€ nur 2000€ bezahlen.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob das seriös ist.
Und neben einem anderen Stecker und der Tastatur, gibt es da doch keine Unterschiede, oder?


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub mal gelesen zu haben das Apple Europa Garantiesachen von importierten Geräten ablehnt.
Bekommst du dann auch eine QWERTZ-Tastatur?

Ich würd nur im Apple-Store direkt (keine Versandkosten) oder bei einem zertifizierten Händler in der Umgebung kaufen.
Für alles andere wär mir das finanzielle Risiko zu groß.

Wenn du es günstiger haben willst, sind die generalüberholten Geräte auch keine schlechte Wahl.
Generalüberholtes 15" MacBook Pro - Apple Store (Deutschland)
(momentan nur ein nicht-retina Modell vorhanden)

Hast du einen Kumpel der studiert?
Der Studentenrabatt ist ganz schön hoch.


----------



## codevoid (19. Januar 2014)

Das mit der Garantie wäre mies, ich habe jedoch Verwandte in den USA und in Kanada.
Die müssten das doch dann ohne Probleme umtauschen können, oder?
Bzw. ich würde keine Probleme bekommen, wenn die es wieder zurückschicken, oder?

Ich habe gehört, dass man für ~100€ die Tastaturen tauschen lassen kann.
Allerdings finde ich die Unterschiede nicht so gravierend, als dass man dies unbedingt machen müsste.

Die generalüberholten möchte ich nicht. Ist so eine Macke von mir, dass wenn ich mir sowas hole, ich auch immer das neueste Modell haben möchte 

Ich studiere selber noch  
Allerdings spart man da gerade mal ~210€.
Ist zwar auch schon was, aber bei dem Preis haut mich das nicht gerade um


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

Ich find die Basiskonfiguration mit 250GB SSD, 8GB RAM und ohne GT750m eigentlich auch ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Januar 2014)

Wozu eine 750m? Wird gezockt? Ansonsten ist die für den TE unnütz!


----------



## codevoid (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, ich wollte damit ab und an mal spielen.
Wieviel mehr Leistung gäbe es denn dadurch?
Oder kann man das vielleicht an einem FPS Beispiel von BF3/4 verdeutlichen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Januar 2014)

Du willst ernsthaft AAA Titel auf einem MBP spielen  sry aber ein MBP ist dafür nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## codevoid (19. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht ein bisschen?


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

Battlefield läuft nativ auf OSX?
Hab nur Foreneinträge gefunden wo es über einen Windows-Emulator zum laufen gebracht haben.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Januar 2014)

Naja, man kann per Bootcamp Windoofs installieren


----------



## codevoid (19. Januar 2014)

Also gehen tut es auf jeden Fall.
Ein Kumpel von mir spielt immer BF auf seinem iMac.
Windows ist aber nicht drauf.

Ich denke ich werde mir das Grundmodell holen.

Das günstigste Angebot was ich gefunden habe waren 1737€.
Ich versuche jetzt noch mit anderen Shops und Apple etwas um den Preis zu verhandeln, das geht erfahrungsgemäß immer ganz gut.
Falls da nichts mehr gehen sollte, werde ich mir überlegen doch ein US-Modell zu kaufen.
Habe da derzeit dieses im Auge (werden auch regelmäßig neue zum gleichen Preis eingestellt) :
NEW Apple Macbook Pro 2.3GHz 2.3 GHz 15.4" ME294 i7 16GB RAM 512GB RETINA 2013 0885909882120 | eBay


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

Ich würd die Idee mit US verwerfen.
Die Preise im Apple US-Shop sind ohne Steuer.
Eine DE-Tastatur kostet ~50€ wobei dir keiner sagen kann ob bei dem Umbau irgendein Garantiesiegel verletzt wird.
Du brauchst für das Netzteil einen neuen Stecker.
Portokosten.
Das MacBook wird mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit beim Zoll kontrolliert und dann darfst die Mwst nachzahlen.
Als Geschenk deklariert hilft dir da gar nichts. Das Ding müsste schon kapitale Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen um glaubwürdig für unter 430€ durchzugehen.
Wenn du dann keine Rechnung vorweisen kannst unter dem Freibetrag vom Einfuhrwert, wird geschätzt und du musst trotzdem zahlen.


----------



## codevoid (19. Januar 2014)

Schau dir doch mal bitte den Link an, den ich gepostet habe.
Das ist das US-Modell, was leicht über dem normalen US-Preis verkauft wird,
und vorallem aus Deutschland verschickt.
Also kein großes Porto, keine US-Steuer und kein Zoll.
Ist das gesamte Geschäftsmodell des Verkäufers.


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

Du brauchst trotzdem noch eine neue Tastatur und rechtlich ist das mit dem Firmensitz in den USA auch nicht unproblematisch.
Abzüglich der Tastaturkosten ist das aber natürlich kein schlechter Rabatt.

Was würde der mit deinem Studentenrabatt kosten?
2400€? Abzüglich der Tastatur dem Umbauaufwand und einer vernünftigen Rechnung/Ansprechpartner ersparst dir dann gut 300€?


----------



## codevoid (19. Januar 2014)

Mit Studentenrabatt kostet der genau 2.390,71 € ,
also ja etwa 2400€ 

Was eine Tastatur genau kostet, weiß ich nicht.
Von dem Anbieter habe ich auch, nachdem ich gefragt habe ob es bis auf den Stecker und die Tastatur einen Unterschied gibt und gefragt habe ob man noch etwas am Preis machen könnte,
direkt ein Angebot über 1950€ bekommen.
Ich werde, falls ich den nehmen sollte, dann versuchen noch etwas rauszuschlagen.
Und einen Adapter für deutsche Steckdosen wäre auch dabei.

Hast du vielleicht einen Link zu einer Tastatur, bzw. Einbau?
Zur Not müsste man sich auch überlegen, ob sich das lohnt.
oder ob ich nicht auch ohne Umlaute auskomme ...

Ja, das stimmt mit dem Firmensitz.
Habe aber schon mit ebay telefoniert, und da PayPal angeboten wird,
meinten die wäre es kein Thema.
Wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt einfach Käuferschutz in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

MacBook Pro 15" Retina Display Late 2013 Teardown - iFixit
So wie ich das sehe muss bis auf den Akku alles raus um an die Tastatur zu kommen.

Die günstigere Lösung wären Aufkleber für die Tastatur.
TASTATUR AUFKLEBER FOLIE DEUTSCH ABRIEBFEST für DELL HP: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
TASTATURAUFKLEBER fr Ihren PC, Notebook oder Webbook - Tastaturaufkleber DEUTSCH, verschiedene Sorten und Ausfhrungen
(Da bleibt auch die Garantie erhalten)


----------



## codevoid (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, so wie es aussieht.
Aber ich denke das lohnt sich nicht. Sind ja nur 2 Tasten


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

Das sind mehr als zwei Buchstaben.

http://www.rc-network.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=458318&d=1272894244
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/36/KB_Germany.svg


----------



## codevoid (19. Januar 2014)

Naja, 2 Buchstaben, aber sowas wie @, etc. hat man ja eigendlich auch auswendig drauf.
Y und Z eigendlich auch.


----------

